# Duda con amplificador Phonic 410



## spookandres (Sep 8, 2012)

estimados, tengo un amplificador phonic 410, el problema esque no tengo la seguridad de cual es la minima impedancia que requiere este. en la salida dice que la impedancia total de la salida A+B es de 4 Ohm. la persona que me lo vendio dice que funciona sin problemas con 2 parlantes de 4 Ohm, pero yo creo que tendrian que ser de 8 Ohm cada paralante para que me de una impedancia total de 4 Ohm. pero no tengo la seguridad. agradecere si me pueden alcarar cual seria la impedancia adecuada para que trabaje a los 100W. 
El manual de este ampli es el siguiente: https://phonic.boxcn.net/shared/q6xonsvc8x

Agradesco la ayuda que me puedan brindar. Saludos


----------



## pipa09 (Sep 8, 2012)

La verdad que no especifica una impedancia minima, pero no creo que sea recomendable bajar de 4 Ohms.


----------



## spookandres (Sep 8, 2012)

Gracias por responder, mi duda es que si le pongo 2 parlantes c/u de 4 Ohm, la impedancia total seria 2 Ohm, y podria quemarse o me equivoco? saludos


----------



## pipa09 (Sep 8, 2012)

De seguro elevara la corriente que circula, la temperatura y obvio que podria arruinarse.


----------



## crimson (Sep 9, 2012)

Yo tengo uno de esos pero sin entrada USB, hace 3 años que me lo regalaron y anda como el primer día, *pero a 4 ohm mínimo, *ni se te ocurra ponerle 2 ohms porque hierve. Si tiene 2 parlantes de 2 ohm hacete una cajita serie y listo.
Saludos C


----------



## spookandres (Sep 9, 2012)

estimado gracias por la respuesta, osea que con 2 parlantes de 4 Ohm no tendria problemas, mi duda mas que nada es que si conecto 2 parlante de 4 Ohm, el total ahi da 2 Ohm?. y deberia conectar 2 de 8 Ohm para que el total sea de 4 Ohm. gracias Saludos.


----------



## mark7612 (Sep 10, 2012)

Así es spookandres  si trabajas con  2 parlantes de 4Ohm lo puedes quemar la potencia es mejor trabajar con 2 parlantes de 8 Ohm   para que de 4 Ohm


----------



## pipa09 (Sep 10, 2012)

Podes usar los dos parlantes de 4 Ohms, conectadolos en serie.


----------

